# Crossbow applications



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I applied 2oz per 1k in a blanket application from a backpack sprayer to attack the hairy bittercress in my yard. About a week and not much visible death as i had hoped. When should i apply the second application. I definitely dont want to harm the kbg as im somewhat thin in spots.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Jay20nj Unfortunately, using Crossbow for turf is off-label and the manufacturer won't stand behind poor performance or tell you what is a safe interval to reapply because the label is the law.

A similar product with a turf label, Chaser Turf Herbicide, says this on the label about annual maximums for active ingredients: Broadcast Application Restrictions for Residential, Commercial, and Recreational Turf: Postemergence: Limited to 2 applications per year. Use a maximum of 6.0 pints Chaser Turf Herbicide (1.5 pounds 2,4-D acid equivalent) per acre per application. The maximum seasonal rate is 6.0 quarts Chaser Turf Herbicide per acre (3.0 pounds acid equivalent per acre), from all combined sources.

Meanwhile, the label states an interval in the sod farm section that might be a good rule of thumb: Observe a minimum of 21 days between applications.

In determining why the product did not work as expected - Did you use an adjuvant in the original spray?


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

No i only mixed 2oz per gallon. That was it in the sprayer for this application


----------

